# ,

## robozavr

* 
       Ĩ   
           ,  .      "",   -    . 
       ""     2009 ,                 ,               5  15   .  ,        ,                            . ""     31   100.000       (, , , , , , , ).    "" - 500 /, ""    700-900    (  2     ).  ,   -  ,      800 /   "".
   :
 ""  ,     :*    *     "100   100 ",      (       )*

----------


## Meladon

-         -

----------


## Waldemar

...   ...       ,   ...   ...   ...         ...     ...        ,         .     ...      ,         ...        ...

----------


## rust

?
,    .
 .     .

----------


## RAMM

> [B] 
>        Ĩ   
> ...

            .
 http://crimea-board.net/index.php?sh...c=14768&st=220 
    .

----------


## rust

120     6       . 

 
       .      .

----------


## Vanl2mx

[COLOR="Red"]
       Ĩ    
     .          ?               . 
              ( ). 
  .   
  
  -          .                2%          .    -     . 
       ,             ( *    ) ( 9193). 
,     2 ,            ,            ,   .            ,      .             2%   .  ,  ,               - (20% )       (80% ),  - .      ,   . 
      ,    -,      .      ,         50-70% -,      90%.   122 ,      ,      ,      ,     ,  .  , , ,  ,     ,  , ,    .    ,           .      ,          ,     ,   ..,              . 
 ,    9193     ,    ,          (  -     ). 
,        ,  - -        :    ,    .      . 
- ,   2000 .,    80  ,      - , -,    ,  ,  .      $5-6 .  . 
:   
  ߻    
             (CDMA) 99.         50. 1

----------

.                  ,,    .    .             

> -         -

        ?               (     )

----------


## 100

,          3 (!!!)     .  ,         ...

----------


## -

.     ,   ,   "".

----------


## Ihor

> ,          3 (!!!)     .  ,         ...

     ,    ,  ! :)  
      ,      ,    ,

----------


## Def

> 

  ,  ,  .        400 /.

----------


## Ihor

> ,  ,  .        400 /.

  ,    ,   ,

----------


## GEG

-             .            ..   (  )    .

----------


## Rezident

!

----------



----------


## rust

...  ...

----------


## Mihey

))

----------


## reyD

2010 ,     .           -,     .         .  ,   - .  ,   ""     ,  -       .

----------


## andy

*reyD*,      -   ,    .                    
    +    
.

----------


## reyD

,  .   , ,

----------


## tayatlas

"" .     .        .

----------


## Rumata

,        ,            .            ))

----------


## andy

> ,        ,            .            ))

  
      ,

----------

